# Oil Pan Heater



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its just a stick on pad heater 

nothing complex


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Oil dipstick heater. 

https://www.amazon.com/Kats-15200-Dipstick-Flexible-Stainless/dp/B0044UZHZU


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Oil dipstick heater.


Hmm, never seen one of those before...interesting :icon_scratch:

I'd think the pan heater would be better, but I've only experienced block heaters(1200w) in my trucks, so I'm not sure.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

What evidence is there that heating the motor oil is helpful? 

This week, isn't it the fuel that needs heating not the motor oil?

Dexos2 0W20 motor oil might be preferable to an oilpan heater, if 0W20 is allowed for our cars.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

eli said:


> What evidence is there that heating the motor oil is helpful?
> 
> This week, isn't it the fuel that needs heating not the motor oil?
> 
> Dexos2 0W20 motor oil might be preferable to an oilpan heater, if 0W20 is allowed for our cars.


Keeping the engine warm keeps water from freezing.
Keeps oil thinner.

Fuel heater would help,and the car has them, but obviously can't keep #2 liquid throughout the system in Arctic temps 

0w20? No, it's not....First why would you change to a 20weight? Cranking resistance based on oil viscocity comes from the "0w" at these temps. 5w30 is allowed to be thicker at -22F than 0w30 is at -31F. So changing to a zero weight "might" help, but there isn't a 0w30 Dexos 2, there isn't a 0w20 for that matter either. And there's always the chance that your 5w30 is thinner at any given temp than a 0w anyway due to the way the low temp viscocities are specified, and PCMO companies strive to make core products (5w30) that have the best performance and broadest applications.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

eli said:


> What evidence is there that heating the motor oil is helpful?
> 
> This week, isn't it the fuel that needs heating not the motor oil?
> 
> Dexos2 0W20 motor oil might be preferable to an oilpan heater, if 0W20 is allowed for our cars.


first winter with my ctd the cord for the oil pan heater was on recall cuz of threat of fire, so i stopped plugging in

the car starts the same, you get heat in the same amount of time

with a block heater, the coolant and the oil is warmed to the point of melting a bare spot on your snow covered hood

not so much with oil pan heater, the tip of the dipstick is barely warmer when plugged in vs unplugged...but its synthetic 5w30, its fine regardless


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If plugged in after shutdown. It works better then plugging in after it's stone cold.

Figured that out on the only semi that ever got plugged in that I've driven.

Block heater only keeps the water warm. Can't do anything for all the oil that's dripped in to the pan or the pan itself. 

Personally. I'd want heated oil over heated coolant. And heated fuel if I've ever owned a diesel. If it's possible.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Oil dipstick heater.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kats-15200-Dipstick-Flexible-Stainless/dp/B0044UZHZU


Everyone I know who has tried one of those say they are terrible and do not work worth anything.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

boraz said:


> its just a stick on pad heater


I was under the impression that the oil pan heater for Gen2 cars is some sort of bolt-on job. Someone (maybe here) said the oil pan has a couple of brackets or bolt holes where the optional GM pan heater can bolt right on, but then the cord has a thermostat in it to where it doesn't turn on unless the temperature is below 0°F.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Barry Allen said:


> I was under the impression that the oil pan heater for Gen2 cars is some sort of bolt-on job. Someone (maybe here) said the oil pan has a couple of brackets or bolt holes where the optional GM pan heater can bolt right on, but then the cord has a thermostat in it to where it doesn't turn on unless the temperature is below 0°F.


missed that it was gen2 thread


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > Oil dipstick heater.
> ...


The one I posted was 90 watts.

Probably need more then that. I've never tried one. I live on the edge of the yearly arctic blasts.

I don't remember what the semi had. I'm thinking it had a regular cord wired from the frame to the pan if I remember right. One plug. Just plug electricity to the frame.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

eli said:


> What evidence is there that heating the motor oil is helpful?
> 
> This week, isn't it the fuel that needs heating not the motor oil?
> 
> Dexos2 0W20 motor oil might be preferable to an oilpan heater, if 0W20 is allowed for our cars.


Engine heaters warm the engine up faster, help it start better and reduce engine wear. 

It's better to heat the oil pan, then indirectly the engine above. Once started the engine gets warm non-viscous oil immediately. 
Block heaters only heat the coolant and very little heat gets into the oil pan below. 

At -40F the engine starts but no oil flows to it for a few seconds, its an awful sound the engine makes waiting for oil. 
You can hear the relief when it gets into the engine...

Was checking the oil in my snow blower today and it was up to 0F today. The synthetic 5w-30 was noticeably thicker than usual, even at that temperature. 

If proper fuel is used it does not need to be heated. Luckily here the fuel in Canada is not an issue even at -40F.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> I was under the impression that the oil pan heater for Gen2 cars is some sort of bolt-on job. Someone (maybe here) said the oil pan has a couple of brackets or bolt holes where the optional GM pan heater can bolt right on, but then the cord has a thermostat in it to where it doesn't turn on unless the temperature is below 0°F.


The Gen 2 diesel has an OEM bolt on oil pan heater that is 125 Watts I believe. It does not have the built in thermostat so it can be plugged in at any temperature. I use mine all the time below 25F, it does help the engine get heat faster. 

I am sure you can purchase it from the dealer. 

I wish we could use a coolant heater also to get the engine even warmer. But, too much heat and you will get a CEL. 
I tried using a lower radiator hose heater that was only 375 Watts and got a CEL right away at startup.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> I wish we could use a coolant heater also to get the engine even warmer. But, too much heat and you will get a CEL.
> I tried using a lower radiator hose heater that was only 375 Watts and got a CEL right away at startup.


Does the CEL do anything other than show up on the dashboard and clear itself after a few normal (non-heated) starts? Because if it's just a CEL where the computer is confused about unexpected temperature readings from some sensors, I'm sure people can live with that in exchange for the convenience of a warmed car on cold mornings.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> Does the CEL do anything other than show up on the dashboard and clear itself after a few normal (non-heated) starts? Because if it's just a CEL where the computer is confused about unexpected temperature readings from some sensors, I'm sure people can live with that in exchange for the convenience of a warmed car on cold mornings.


I only tried it once on the Gen 2, at start up the CEL came on and the cooling fan went on to High even though it was close to 0F. I cleared it right away and haven't tried it again. I was really hoping that it would work. 

The Gen 1 I could get away with the same heater and use it every second start without issue. I park in a heated garage at home, at work its plugged in.


----------



## mike634 (Nov 16, 2017)

I am looking to pick up a block heater for my 2017 Cruze. Has anyone got under part number GM 39078375 and is a complete kit?


[h=1][/h]


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mike634 said:


> I am looking to pick up a block heater for my 2017 Cruze. Has anyone got under part number GM 39078375 and is a complete kit?
> 
> 
> [h=1][/h]


thats not a block heater

thats the electric heater in the dash for cabin heat while the coolant takes its sweet time getting warm


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

gm 55597519


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> The one I posted was 90 watts.
> 
> Probably need more then that. I've never tried one. I live on the edge of the yearly arctic blasts.


90 watts can do quite a bit but the heat needs to get where it is needed. That, and you can't have too much heat concentrated in a small area. 90 watts at the tip of a soldering iron would be too much and would scorch oil, but 90 watts spread out over a (example) 3"x5" pan heater would be fine. 

Those dipstick heaters are just garbage when there are better options out there. If you have nothing, maybe one can help. But for pretty low cost you could install a reliable aftermarket oil pan heater as many people have done. Or you can try the GM heater which probably works fine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jondaytona said:


> Hmm, never seen one of those before...interesting :icon_scratch:
> 
> I'd think the pan heater would be better, but I've only experienced block heaters(1200w) in my trucks, so I'm not sure.


While these will work, it is much easier to burn your oil than the other options.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes there is a 0w-30 dexos2 oil,and its a good one---Mobil 1 ESP X1 0W-30
That being said if you believe the Widman viscosity calculator and the Mobil product data sheets,ESP 5w-30 dexos2 is thinner than the 0w-30 down to -40 celsius.In addition esp5w-30 has probably the lowest Noack volatility of any oil out there which means less burn off=better for the DPF.Low Noack means a lot of true synthetic in its chemistry.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Jetblast33 said:


> gm 55597519


Does this come with the cord or is it just the physical heater?

If so does anyone know the part # for the cord? I had a hard time starting in some of the colder nights last year so I've ordered this as mine didnt have one. Just not sure if it comes with the cord.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Binder_Brandon said:


> I bought a sedan 1SH, it doesn’t have a oil pan heater. Can one be purchased and installed after the fact?


Just for the cold starting aspect, you won't need it. Buy winter diesel fuel from a reputable retailer and the car will start just fine. I made it through the -22º Polar Vortex with a couple hard starts, and it would have been fine if I had just added some winter fuel additive.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Oil dipstick heater.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kats-15200-Dipstick-Flexible-Stainless/dp/B0044UZHZU


Any of these things are TOTAL JUNK. They are a few tens of watts at best and they can't do a thing to really heat up anything.


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Just for the cold starting aspect, you won't need it. Buy winter diesel fuel from a reputable retailer and the car will start just fine. I made it through the -22º Polar Vortex with a couple hard starts, and it would have been fine if I had just added some winter fuel additive.


You dont need it. But it really helps having the oil a little warmer especially if you live somewhere where cold starts are everyday in the winter.

I can tell you last year when I was starting in -32c. The car did it but it was not happy so this year I will apply a little mechanical sympathy and plug her in on the cold nights.

Especially with the battery another year older anything to make it easier to crank.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> Any of these things are TOTAL JUNK. They are a few tens of watts at best and they can't do a thing to really heat up anything.


The one I bought. Sparked and blew up within a second. I was going to test it on water. Never made it. LOL.

They won't fit anyways. They don't bend to make it to the oil.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BobJacobson said:


> Does this come with the cord or is it just the physical heater?
> 
> If so does anyone know the part # for the cord? I had a hard time starting in some of the colder nights last year so I've ordered this as mine didnt have one. Just not sure if it comes with the cord.


where do you live? what was the temp?

hard starting as in not cranking or not firing?

wont help with not firing


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

There are two types of block heaters. Those that warm the oil and those that warm the coolant.

I looked up instructions on how to replace the engine block heater on my alldatadiy.com account. It is a coolant heater.

I then did a Google search on differences between the two types of engine block heaters - oil vs coolant.

Advantage of coolant block heater is that it will warm the cylinders and help with initial combustion.

The instructions for replacement do show an electrical cord

Jeff


----------



## BobJacobson (Jan 10, 2018)

boraz said:


> where do you live? what was the temp?
> 
> hard starting as in not cranking or not firing?
> 
> wont help with not firing


As in more cranking to get it started. Usually it was the second try and the battery was definitely starting to struggle at that point.

It started every time but that doesnt mean I cant help it. Warmer oil on those cold starts is not a bad thing and usually makes the difference.

I lived in Winnipeg MB last year moved to southern Ontario.

In Winnipeg I would usually only plug in when temps got below -15c. With my other cars there is a reason most parking lots in that city have electrical outlets.

Temps on southern Ontario are much milder so it might only be a week or two in Jan or Feb but if it makes the difference between starting and not starting then it's a no brainer.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BobJacobson said:


> As in more cranking to get it started. Usually it was the second try and the battery was definitely starting to struggle at that point.
> 
> It started every time but that doesnt mean I cant help it. Warmer oil on those cold starts is not a bad thing and usually makes the difference.
> 
> ...


10-4

i couldnt feel the oil being any thinner in my fingers plugged in or not

the tip of the dipstick was warmer than the handle end, so it was working and keeping the oil warm to some degree....but then the recall for the power cord (im gen1) came out and i stopped plugging in and starting wasnt an issue even down to -51, so ive never plugged in since.

im leaning more to a battery blanket than using the oil heater, but im lazy so i know i wont do it.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If I had a plug at work I could use I would install an oil pan heater. My workplace has lots of light poles in the huge parking lot, but I haven't seen any 120v plugs on any of them like you usually find at the base of a few. My local Wal-Marts have a few light poles with plugs and during winter that's where some large bucket loaders are parked and plugged in so they can easily start when it snows. That's what I'd like to do at my job.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Maybe you can take a look at the Zerostart catalog where they offer oil pan heaters that thread in through a tapped hole. I don't know what the threads are for the oil drain on our cars, but if someone can tell us here they might offer a 150 or 300 watt version that fits in place of the oil drain. The 300 watt has a longer heating element so it might be too long (could extend above the fill level of the oil, which is bad) but the 150 watt version seems short enough to be "just right." I think that would do a better job than any of the stick-on pan heaters because this will be immersed in the oil and heating it directly.









Oil Pan Heaters For Professional Applications | PTI


Diesel engine oil pan heaters combined with engine block heaters are the most effective cold weather start strategy. Learn about our engine oil heaters today!




phillipsandtemro.com


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

oreo382 said:


> Yes there is a 0w-30 dexos2 oil,and its a good one---Mobil 1 ESP X1 0W-30
> That being said if you believe the Widman viscosity calculator and the Mobil product data sheets,ESP 5w-30 dexos2 is thinner than the 0w-30 down to -40 celsius.In addition esp5w-30 has probably the lowest Noack volatility of any oil out there which means less burn off=better for the DPF.Low Noack means a lot of true synthetic in its chemistry.


Where do you get Noack specs for that oil?

Anyway, if you still think it has a lot of true synthetic in it (I'm responding to a 7 month old post, but I don't think X1 had much Group IV in it then either), you haven't read the 8-21-2019 version of the MSDS for it, because that says it has 5-10% Group IV base stock.

1-DECENE, HOMOPOLYMER HYDROGENATED 5 - < 10%

Anyway, the only M1 street car products I know of that are still mostly Group IV are 0W-20 Annual Protection and 0W-20 Extended Performance. Both of those are 60-70% Group IV.


----------

